# Books Recommended by our Members (October 2012)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For the list of recommendations in September 2012, look here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,124950.0.html

If you are an author or publisher, please do not 'recommend' your own books. Instead you may start a discussion/promotion thread in the Book Bazaar.

Generally, this thread is for quick recommendations. You know, you're sitting with a friend at dinner and you say, "Hey, I just finished this book and I think you would love it!" That kind of thing.

If you've got a book review or other site and would like to regularly share reviews with us, we invite you to start a thread in the Book Bazaar for your site and periodically post links to reviews, subject to our posting rules for authors and bloggers.

Also, please use generic links, or, even better, the Link-Maker to make KindleBoards affiliate links. But please do not link through another site.

Please see Forum Decorum for guidelines.

Betsy, Ann, & Geoffrey
KB Moderators


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A nice start to a sci-fi series for younger readers through mid-teens. The Rise of Planet Rubicon - Part One


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Joy of x: A Guided Tour of Math, from One to Infinity


----------



## travconfessions (Sep 14, 2012)

This I Know, Sarah's Confession by Reba Ponder Weiss. I ready it in a day and really enjoyed it.

http://www.amazon.com/this-know-Sarahs-Confession-ebook/dp/B008FHF1TK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1349277445&sr=8-2&keywords=this+I+know


----------



## Jamil (Oct 2, 2012)

and


----------



## angel_graham (Mar 16, 2011)

Two books by award winning Fantasy and Paranormal author, Crista McHugh.

1.  One barmaid. One knight. One prince. One god. One World. What happens next is magic.

2.  Shape Shifters have two rules: Rule #1 is Don't let the humans know you exist. Rule #2 is If a human finds out, silence them.


----------



## reaganmcgee (Oct 6, 2012)

The Vampire Wardens and Werewolf Society box set by Lisa Renee Jones with 5 stories is on sale for $1.99 -normally $4.99. Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Vampire-Wardens-Werewolf-Society-ebook/dp/B008XOWVVG/ref=pdsimkstore_3 + Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-vampire-wardens-and-werewolf-society-5-story-box-set-lisa-renee-jones/1113138947?ean=2940015555806

On sale! Great Series!


----------



## Mercius (Aug 28, 2010)

My favorite book. I've read it a dozen times:

Lords of the Sky by Angus Wells


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Aftermirth (Kindle Single). A very enjoyable Kindle Single by Hillary Jordan.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Life of a Stripper: Special Bonus Edition. 5 Exotic Dancers Confess Their Personal Experiences in the Adult Entertainment Industry by Romana Van Lissum. A very interesting look inside the adult entertainment industry.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I borrowed this book a couple months back from the Kindle Lending Library and it has stuck with me. Such an affectionate recounting of Groucho's last years... They weren't the brightest times, but it is so plain to see the author (who is responsible for the Marx comeback a few decades ago and later worked for Groucho in his home) has nothing but love for the man.


----------



## yourkrishna (Jul 24, 2012)

I could go on for days about the crossfire series, but instead Ill just suggest that you read it! This series is totally comparable to the Fifty Shades trilogy.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Escape from Hicklebirkle Manor: A Bluster County Tale A very short, humorous story by Anthony Trendl. A nice story for grownups and kids alike.



----------------------------------------------------

Jules Verne Collection, 33 Works: A Journey to the Center of the Earth, Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea, Around the World in Eighty Days, The Mysterious Island, In the Year 2889, PLUS MORE! An incredible collection of Jules Verne's work, in a nicely formatted and hotlinked volume.


----------



## Quinn Richardson (Apr 20, 2012)

A recent addition to the Writer's Cafe, "DCBourone", has penned and published Injured Reserves:



This is a war story, and it might not be for everyone. But do yourself a favor and read the initial sample, to see if it tickles some repressed part of your brain that actually craves lyrical, beautiful, poetic writing (but may not know it yet). I thoroughly enjoyed this story. If it turns out to be not your cup of tea, the author encourages use of the return policy. Small risk on your part.

I do not know the author, but I might be his biggest fan. So by definition, I am biased. Keep that in mind.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My Neighbor's Dog is Pooping on my Lawn. Now What? 101 Ways to Get Your Yard and Dignity Back by Pete Abilla. A humorous little book, but some practical advice, too.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Legends by French-American author Antoine Bello. A clever short story about "legends," the made-up cover stories that intelligence agencies use. This one takes place during the Cold War era.


----------



## AmelleJane (Oct 13, 2012)

Any thoughts on The Woodcutter by Kate Danley? Interested but not decided...


----------



## Alpha72 (May 9, 2012)

Very fun sci-fi novel:



Check it out if you like space opera.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

No Good Deed fans, GENESIS is now available!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Since getting a Kindle, I've been (impatiently) checking in on this series to see if it has been released on Kindle. Very excited to see that it finally has!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Extraction (Kindle Single) A new Kindle Single from Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child. The short story relates an incident from Aloysius and Diogenes Pendergast's childhood.


----------



## CarmenConnects (Oct 15, 2012)

Phantom by Jo Nesbo is the latest in the Harry Hole mystery series. Like the other books featuring the haunted Norwegian detective, the book is full of suspense, plot twists, stuff even Harry can't figure out, and of course his own alcohol-induced demons. Nesbo's books are formatted beautifully for kindle and the sections feature a subtle bloodstain graphic, the way The Leopard featured a pawprint and the Devil's Star featured a drawing of a star. Good books and well displayed on Kindle.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bad Luck Cadet & Bad Luck Officer Combines two books by Suzie Ivy. It's a remarkable and very well written story of a middle-aged housewife who decides to become a policewoman.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

FOUND IT! Introducing Geocaching To Kids and Families My wife and I have recently taken up geocaching as a hobby, and we found this book to be an excellent primer for novices.


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

John Kenyon is a classy writer.
In 'The First Cut', he offers a collection of stories that is a pleasure to read.
One of the features of his work is the ability to plant a seed in a reader's mind and then chop down the plant as soon as it appears so that another seed can take its place. There were times when I thought I had outsmarted the author and knew where a piece was going, only to find that it was Mr Kenyon who had the upper hand every time. This kind of loop-the-loop is a lot of fun to be part of.


----------



## Troy Jackson (Sep 7, 2012)

The two I'm reading (VERY slowly) right now:

http://www.amazon.com/Road-Oprahs-Book-Club/dp/0307387895/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350744777&sr=1-1&keywords=the+road

And:

http://www.amazon.com/Secret-History-World-Mark-Booth/dp/1590201620/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350744878&sr=1-1&keywords=mark+booth


----------



## carolineluvs2rt (Mar 31, 2011)

I just finished STORMY MONTANA SKIES, by Debra Holland. I enjoyed the book and loved seeing the characters from the first two books of the series reappear. I think if you like reading about the Old West you will love this book.


----------



## DaniO (Oct 22, 2012)

I just finished On Dublin Street by Samantha Young. She usually writes YA and this is her first adult book. It's a 'hot' romance. I loved it. I really enjoyed how she described Edinburgh too. 








http://amzn.com/B0094J01VG


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Officer's Code The first book in a four-part series, it's WWI/WWII fiction that I think is as good as Herman Wouk's _Winds of War_ and _War and Remembrance_. Books 1, 3, and 4 are published, Book 2 is a work-in-progress.



-------------------------------------------------------

Paradox: The Nine Greatest Enigmas in Physics A very readable book about famous paradoxes.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Someone recommended Peaches for Father Francis, and I decided I should pick up Chocolat first. I am in love with this book!!! How did it take so long for me to read it?!? I want to just bite the prose. It is very different than the movie, but absolutely delicious.


----------



## Newfer (Dec 27, 2010)

A great series are the Outlander Novels by Diana Gabaldon. Love story, time travel and history all rolled into one long adventure. Kept my rapt attention for a year.
Outlander, 
Dragonfly in Amber, 
Voyager, 
Drums of Autumn, 
The Fiery Cross, 
A Breath of Snow and Ashes


----------



## carolineluvs2rt (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm probably the last person in America to read it, but I enjoyed HUNGER GAMES. I thought the author did an amazing job.


----------



## Jud (Jun 22, 2010)

Just finished reading 'A Cripple and a Staff'. Awesome Fantasy read. I can't wait for Book 2 in the series.

http://www.amazon.com/Cripple-Staff-Vol-1-Legend-ebook/dp/B005FM7W36/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351269275&sr=8-1&keywords=A+cripple+and+a+staff


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.schlockmercenary.com/blog/space-eldritch-announce

This sounds interesting for scifi/horror. I like Larry Correria and Howard Tayler who does schlock mercenary, the web comic so I picked up the book, but haven't read it yet


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

I recently finished Thrift, by Phil Church:










http://www.amazon.com/Thrift-Misadventures-Inadequate-Teacher-ebook/dp/B005L9VJYQ/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1351526965&sr=1-2&keywords=thrift

Don't judge it by its cover; it was quite hilarious and thoroughly entertaining.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

12-12-12 An extraordinary novel by John Rachel. Makes me think "Arthur Dent meets Jack Kerouac."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the November Books Recommended:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,131646.0.html

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------

